# Nice dwarf cray picture



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I just shot this picture about an hour ago in one of Pedro's (milalic) tanks. He is out of town so I don't really know what is the exact species. But he/she is NICE! And tiny!










--Nikolay


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

wow that is really cute! 

Do you and Pedro live in the same neighborhood? Business friends?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes we live 2 blocks away. Makes Invertz Factory happen. 

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Neat little guy. Do they ever pinch you? Do they try to catch other fish?


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> Neat little guy. Do they ever pinch you? Do they try to catch other fish?


Can't speak for all of them, but my Shufeldtii only ever catch their own young. These are smaller than a large Amano shrimp... just a tad larger in body than a large cherry shrimp.

They really get cranky around each other (and seem to eat their own young as my numbers stay pretty constant), but seem to ignore everything and anything else.


----------



## Chromes03 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Niko,

I new to the hobby and I came across your link to invertsfactory in several post and was going to email you guys about some snails...I have some of those dwarf crays too...they are cool..what parameters do you guys keep them in?...Thanks Henry


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Henry,

pH about 7 to 7.2
Hardness GH about 5 KH about 5
Temp about 72

--Nikolay


----------



## JoeHundredAire (Mar 20, 2006)

Thats a great shot. 
Is Pedro on here as well? I bought some RCS from him once through another forum that were the best looking RCS I had ever seen.


----------

